# Best Combo for shark fishing



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

I need an upgrade for shark fishing and have been doing a little research. I just wanta combo suitalbefor shark fishing, but could also be used if I happen to do deep sea fishing in the future. I have looked at the Penn Senators 113h 4/0 and 114h 6/0.Does anyone have good/bad experience with these combos? Is there anything comparable to those combos under $150.00? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have both the 113 and a 6/0 and they do fine.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 6/0 (thanks to 401Cay)and it works great. I haven't had any problems with it. I do sometimes find myself wishing I had a little more line capacity when fishing from the beach......but braid can take care of that.

I have a few friends who are fond of the Daiwa Sealine fishing reels but I'm not sure of the cost


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i mainly use my 6/0s shark fishing or if we got big things in mind we use 9/0s


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Both reels sre tried and true. If you plan on casting your baits, unless you have vice like huge hands, you'll find it much easier with the 4/0. The 6/0 can be castable but is much better suited to kayaking out baits.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I just recently upgraded to all 9/0's the 6/0's dont have enough line capicity in my openion. ( i use really big baits and take atleast one of them pretty far out) we do pretty goood. Yet to be skunked.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

anything but a PENN.

get a Diawa 900H and spool it up with 150 lb braid.you will be more than satisfied and have more than enough line capacity.have landed several BIG fish on the diawas and have LOST several BIG fish on the PENN


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

More big fish have been caught on a penn 6/0 than any other reel in history.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 113 4/0 that was my great grandfathers that I fished with when I was about 5 years I'm now 24 and still fish with it on a regular basis. I've never had to do anything to it but a little oil and grease.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

well i thought the 9/0 was big enough but i got spooled last night FAST it heated up the reel to where you couldnt touch it. I guess im going to have to upgrade my line to power pro. My 9/0 was fool of 60 pound (Brand new) line. Anyway my point for the post is if you are going after big sharks be prepared (i thought i was) get you some good strong line and make sure you have a lot of it. Im going to try power pro and see what happends.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Get a Penn. They have been building conventional reels for about 80 years now.



If you are shark fishing from the beach you will need a 6/0 at minimum. Don't buy the Daiwa 910 for your first shark rig. It has a 3 drag washer system as opposed to a Penn Senator 5 washer system. This basically translates out as the Penn 6/0 has as much or more drag pressure than a 910 Sealine which is a Daiwa 9/0. Both will register in at around 22-24 lbs of drag if in good healthy condition. It does not do much good to have the extra line if you don't have the drag to keep it on the reel. if you must buy that new Sealine, you can gut out its drag system and upgrade it to a new 5 washer system based off of, you guessed it, a Penn senator drag system.



Here is my advice to you about shark fishing gear. 



Avoid advice where the reasoning is that someone lost more fish on one brand than the other. 

Go to a Pawn Shop to buy your first shark rig.

Spend an extra couple of dollars and get a 9/0 setup unless you are primarily going to be fishing from a pier or boat.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have several 4/0s and 6/0s that have been putthrough hell and have never had one single complaint about any of them, they are very durable reels and will last forever with a little tlc


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I think you would want atleast the 6/0, I can get 700 yards of line on mine using 500 yards of 50lb powerpro and 200 of 50 lb mono. For about $30 more you can step up to the 9/0. That is what i wish I did, but hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if there is a such thing as "the best" but I do know I have a very nice one for sale that would work very well. Wanting $250.00 but will hear offers.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic396127-48-1.aspx


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

No matter if you get a 4, 6, or 9 be sure to load it with half braid. You are going to need the extra capacity. Like King Mike experienced, it is not uncommon to get spooled.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

i fished them from a 6 to a 16 if u plan on shark fishing as a reel hoby go big or go home you will kick your self in the ass if a 7 ft fish spools u u wont ever know watt he was the old pier rats told me stories of big tigers spooling little 6/0 reels down than braking them off e polk told me of a 6/0 geting snatched off the rod and all the eyes torn off i just found out the biggest u can by is a 12/0 no moor 14 or 16 go as big as u can ford 

good luck my friend


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

You can still find the 14 and 16s on ebay and stuff. I broke down and bought a used penn international 80w, it holds about 100yds more than the 12/0, which is 1000yds of #80. It is pretty nice having the extra line.


----------

